# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Xuan, robocoach, the personal fitness coach of senior citizens, Ngee Ann Polytechnic, Singapore

## Airicist

Ngee Ann Polytechnic on Wikipedia

"Robocoach exercise with the elderly"

January - December 2015

Creators:

Yinbei Li

Lim Pei Xuan

and other students of Electrical Engineering

----------


## Airicist

"Singapore's robot exercise coach for the elderly"

December 21, 2015

----------

